# any shrimp breeders in the atlanta ga area



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

im looking for a local/semi local shrimp breeder im looking to further my invert habitat and add a few new colorful friends and id prefer someone i can deal with locally rather than mail order...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Shrimp easily ship through the mail and are tend to do better than fish. I'd say you're okay, but cold weather may have some affect. Try going to plantedtank.net and ask there. Many breeders sell there.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i know they travel well when ther about 2-4 weeks old but id like to see what im getting b-4 i get it and i was thinking i may get some id rather have for color or size if i can pick them myself as well. i have a little ocd sometimes , even shrimp.. thanks for the info.


----------

